# Watchin' football and smokin' some cheese...virgin run!



## hagisan (Jan 12, 2013)

As the title states, I'm going for my 1st run of cheese.  Curing the amns on the gas grill.  Picked up some cheese during a beer run.  The smoker is small. 













WP_20130112_001.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Jan 12, 2013


















WP_20130112_003.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Jan 12, 2013






Now to remove the insulation sleeve from the smoker and get it going.


----------



## hagisan (Jan 12, 2013)

Alright the wife is angry that Denver lost, but happy my cheese project is going well.













WP_20130112_004.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Jan 12, 2013


















WP_20130112_005.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Jan 12, 2013






39F here in Sac and the smoker is still cool to the touch...I hope this turn out.

AMNS working like a champ as far as I am concerned.  Had to nuke the sawdust because I stored in the garage.  My youngest son came in the kitchen and asked why I was nuking sawdust.  I said it's what's' for dinner.  Gettin' our fiber on!


----------



## hagisan (Jan 13, 2013)

So, I fell asleep in my chair.  My youngest son wakes me up and says, "Dad, I think the smoke stopped."  I jump out of the chair to find the amns just about to go out.  Talk about perfect timing.

The cheese was on the smoker for a little over 4 1/2 hours with maple.  Took it in and sealed it up and put in the outside fridge.  Now the wait...I hate waiting...especially for food.













WP_20130112_014.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Jan 13, 2013


----------



## driedstick (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great let us know how it turns out


----------

